# 48 CJ2A oil?



## 1kzwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

i have a 48 CJ2A Willys that has been in family forever. It's set unused for 8 years...garaged.
But I can't decide what oil weight to use. I wanted 20w non detergent, but can only find 30w and that seems heavy given winters approach, but 10w is to lite.
Anybody have suggestions for reserecting this little jeep gently?


----------



## wenger7446 (Oct 30, 2014)

Why not use a multi-weight oil?


----------



## festerw (Oct 31, 2014)

Biggest issue is the zinc content of the oils which are needed for flat tappet engines, multiweight detergent oils will work as long as the zinc content is good.  Brad Penn 10w-30, Valvoline Racing Oil 10w-30 and Rotella 15w-40 are all decent choices.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 31, 2014)

To heck with the oil choice . . . how about a picture of the ol' Willys?


----------



## 1kzwoman (Oct 31, 2014)

He's disarray right now. Let me get him "zipped up" a bit. Then I'll post a picture.   Pulled radiator due to Russian olive pits in it on back flush .... Never parked without cap while living with my family but 70 years and only 50 with us.

Still ran strong when we parked it 8 years ago. Simply amazing


----------



## 1kzwoman (Oct 31, 2014)

festerw said:


> Biggest issue is the zinc content of the oils which are needed for flat tappet engines, multiweight detergent oils will work as long as the zinc content is good.  Brad Penn 10w-30, Valvoline Racing Oil 10w-30 and Rotella 15w-40 are all decent choices.


 
Thank you


----------



## 1kzwoman (Oct 31, 2014)

wenger7446 said:


> Why not use a multi-weight oil?



Engine of this age were designed for " straight weight " oils. Heck manual says add 10% kerosene to 10w below -10 !
So you see my question. Some of these old keeps don't have an oil filter.


----------



## TMonter (Oct 31, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> Engine of this age were designed for " straight weight " oils. Heck manual says add 10% kerosene to 10w below -10 !
> So you see my question. Some of these old keeps don't have an oil filter.



Actually even old engines can benefit from the multi-weight oils, oil quality has come a long ways since those days.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Oct 31, 2014)

Ever wonder why many keeps overheat?
R is NOS bellow thermostat L is new new modified with 2 1/8" holes
NOS entire cap lifts modern only center opens


----------



## 1kzwoman (Nov 18, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> To heck with the oil choice . . . how about a picture of the ol' Willys?


----------



## 1kzwoman (Nov 18, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> View attachment 144761
> View attachment 144762
> View attachment 144763




Still in disarray but a bit of improvement


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 18, 2014)

Very cool . . . thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks,
Willy purring as the L-134 does, now to rewire. It's all OEM but age is taking its toll.
Looking for a good harness cloth braid over vinyl maybe. Anybody have suggestions??


----------



## 1kzwoman (Nov 18, 2014)

I modified oil bath air filter to paper for ease of service. Still looks OEM.
It has two heaters in it, doesn't show up well in photos. 
Keeping it 6 volt.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2014)

L-134...closest thing to a tractor engine outside of a tractor.


----------



## Knots (Nov 19, 2014)

I use Mobil1 15w-50 in a lot of my old stuff and my newer BMW motorcycle.  You can go to their website.  There's a statement about how that weight has the appropriate phosphorous and zinc for older engines.  Synthetic reduces cold-start wear by sooooooo much....


----------



## Bret Hart (Dec 18, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> Thanks,
> Willy purring as the L-134 does, now to rewire. It's all OEM but age is taking its toll.
> Looking for a good harness cloth braid over vinyl maybe. Anybody have suggestions??




Kinda pricey but this would rewire the entire jeep.

http://www.kaiserwillys.com/product/1643/willys-jeep-electrical-wiring-harnesses-parts-accessories


----------



## 1kzwoman (Dec 18, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Kinda pricey but this would rewire the entire jeep.
> 
> http://www.kaiserwillys.com/product/1643/willys-jeep-electrical-wiring-harnesses-parts-accessories


 
I decided to go to Vintage wiring of Maine after reading some of the reviews for wiring on the cj2apage.
Pricey but it wil be correct and last nearly 70 years. Comes down to correct gauges of wire in harness.  Thank you for suggestion, I have used them as a source for other parts.


----------

